# The Best 8x2x3 VIV build



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

:welcome:
Right every one listen up , you are about to view, what I feel is one of the best vivs ever made, its taken me some time, and just a little bit of funding, I have constructed a 8 foot long by 2 foot deep and 3 foot tall oak effect laminate viv. It has also been accompanied with an 8 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot cupboard underneath it to raise it off the floor; this also has support inside it for the weight of the viv, as you can imagine its not going to be the lightest of vivs when you look at it. I have gone wild and tried to create the most natural looking vivs possible, this is by creating a fake rock background that looks like the real thing. Not only have I made this design complex to re-enact the real thing, but I have also incorporated simplicity by allowing easy cleaning of the large water bowl. The viv consists of a panel switch to allow certain electrical appliances to be turned of individually for the optimum environment experience for my snakes. The glass 6 mill toughened, this allows extra safety if they strike at the glass, which is always possible with any snake, however being thicker than usual allows the viv to retain heat easier, these are large pieces of glass that allow a panoramic view of the interior layout of the viv. The interior consist of the fake rock background that is planted with tropical species of plants found growing from rock faces in the wild. Dangling plants help to brake up the rock face, and the Venus fly traps deal with that ever lasting problem of flies that appear after adding fresh orchid bark bedding to a viv, stopping the swarm in the tracks and leading to a healthy environment and healthier snakes. Incorporated into the background is a basking platform, this allows my snakes to soak up vital UVA and UVB rays from their Zoo Med Power Sun bulb. Also built into the background is a waterfall, this also has a built in fogger that quick outs loads of fog, this gives the natural look just that bit of mystery and adds to the humidity of the viv, thus helping to keep the flowers healthy and the snakes healthy by allowing the shedding of their skin easier. I have also incorporated a place for simple division of the viv, thus allowing me to feed them in separate parts of the viv. All of this has been handmade by mwah and this is my first attempt, I think I’m a natural ;P.
Here’s how the creation unfolded, forgot to take some earlier piccies of the viv build and the cabinet build:




























Fake rock background build, not all in order, and there are some piccies that i forgot to take, so soz about that;


----------



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

Equiptment and the products used to create the background and the water fall:










































































In the tank with the snakes, plus now the heating and lighting are in there, although i need to plant in the top shelves with dangling plants and some nice pretty ones lol, plus i need to put a bromeliad in the potting area next to the water fall. i also need to buils an easy access are to hide the waterbowl, without restricting it and me cleaning it (hence why its not on aswell, i need to find the pipe to connect to the pump and the attachment at the bottom of the waterfall, allows easy cleaning.).


----------



## liquid (Mar 3, 2009)

looks good, wish i could build stuff

cab looks more like 4` tall if it 2 deep


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, looking good so far, I'll hold off on my judgment on wether it's the "best in the world ever", untill it's finished : victory:

Nice to see your going for an M.V.B for snakes, way to go :notworthy:

Jay


----------



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

cheers


----------



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

iv just got a powersun from work and iv got to fit it in


----------



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

i cant find any bromeliads from the garden centre where my reptile shop is based


----------

